

View Unmoderated HN Titles - Pezmc
http://blog.medusis.com/p60t3aaa42e-unmoderating-hacker-news-titles

======
Pezmc
I found this plugin for HN today, it's probably been posted before but I
imagine that given the recent spur of titles being changed (in my opinion, in
many cases to titles that make it less clear) it may be of use to you!

Edit: I tried to use <https://www.hnsearch.com/>, to check when/if this was
last posted but am hitting a SSL protocol error

